# Roomba - dog hair problems gone



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

I know this a more of a product review (move if need be) but I just wanted to let all of you know that dog hair is no longer a problem in my house! We have 2 black labs who shed a lot. We've had the Roomba pet series robot vacuum from for a couple of weeks now and I couldn't be more pleased so far. It does a great job getting around, in between, and under funiture, wires, you name it. It's pretty neat to see it work. It's quiet too (much, much quieter than a normal vacuum). We run it about 3x per week and are happy.

Anyway, for those sick of dog hair, it's something to look into for Christams. We'll see how well it holds up but I'm pleased with it so far.


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Run it in the morning as you leave for work. Very user friendly.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Hard floors or carpet?


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Do they really work?


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Hardwood floors


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got both carpet and hardwood and it does fine on both and make the transition from one to the other just fine. Stops at stairs so it doesn't tumble. It does really work (at least for the first two weeks) and well worth it. I got mine at Costco for $330. That's the best deal I found on them.


----------



## Throbbin Rods (Sep 9, 2008)

I bought one and it is awesome. Being disabled I can't push the vacuum or mop around very easily. Hoping to buy the Scooba in January, does mopping for you.


----------



## kigiin (Mar 29, 2012)

We had one years ago, probably 7-10 years ago, and the dog hair crippled the thing. Apparently they have improved.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

So I've bumped this thread because I'm seriously considering getting one of these and I know several RTFers have them - what model do you have, how are they holding up? My research shows that the older models had issues with hair tangling them, etc. but the newer one seems to have resolved the issues.

Also curious how often do you run it? How long does it take to clean a room?

Lastly, we have multiple levels and was considering also getting a second home base for it, does anyone else have that setup? Keep a home base upstairs, one downstairs and just relocate the Roomba as needed, just curious if it would get confused with multiple home bases? Figured it's cheaper than buying multiple Roombas.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm in the market too. Four dogs and a cat, two humans and other dogs in and out. And a cleaning lady that quit! The price tag hurts. Here is one review I found. It also mentions the step down model that is half the price. I hate to say it, but the Dyson isn't what I thought it would be....

http://gizmodo.com/roomba-880-review-all-hail-the-most-powerful-robot-vac-1462446289


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I love mine! Two thumbs up.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Sharon, which models?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Sue,

what I've read is the 880/870 have changed the "rollers" and they no longe have bristles which reduced/removed the problem with it getting tangled with hair/string and needing to be cleaned every so often. All except the corner sweeper thingie...the 870 is a smidge cheaper. I've been doing a LOT of traveling for work and have a little extra $ thanks to per diem, figured I'd splurge a little?? And if it keeps me from pushing a regular vaccumm then I'm all for it!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've had the 550 for about five years, but am thinking of upgrading to the 880....


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

The one we had several years ago was worthless. If it managed to pick up the hair, it filled up so fast with hair and dirt that you had to be there to empty the thing all the time.

Based on the comments here they have improved quite a bit?? We have a central vac but that still means I have to push the thing around.

Meredith


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

We have one and it is great. I will not say it eliminates vacuuming but it does help to know down all of the yellow hairs on our dark hardwood floors. Now if I could just get him to quit with that prostatic drip spots all over the place. Costco is/was the cheapest place to find a roomba. Go ahead on order some more of the little brush things because they break off pretty easily tho.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

So how long can the new one go before it is full and you have to empty it? And how often do you run it?

Meredith


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Just did a little shopping, and this one is way cheaper and getting good reviews, especially for pet hair...think I'll give it a try at the price point! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CBW63QU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

CNET review said the Neato is better on pet hair. No experience with either brand . Just interested in buying one as well.


----------



## ADB391 (Jan 9, 2014)

We have one. Not sure on the model it was a Christmas gift. They do work well. When we first got it I had a Brittany Spaniel and my wife has a lab mix (my Brittany passed away and now we have a yellow lab and the lab mix) The longer hair for the Brittany seemed to fill up the reservoir quicker but nonetheless it still worked well on the hard wood floors and tile for sure. Just my opinion, they're great but we still have to use a regular vacuum and a swiffer from time to time. I don't think you can ONLY use the Roomba all the time.

Tony


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> And if it keeps me from pushing a regular vaccumm then I'm all for it!


I thought the bird boy did the vacuuming?


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm just looking to reduce the hair. And something to do a better job under things. And for me or Mike not to have to vacuum all the time. I have one dog blowing and three more to start soon I'm sure!


----------



## DucksDogsDownriggers (Feb 21, 2013)

How does the Roomba do transitioning from hard woods to area rugs and vice versa? I'm seriously considering one. Spent 15 min looking at one last time I was at Costco.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

JusticeDog said:


> I thought the bird boy did the vacuuming?


The Bird Boy opens the door and lets the whole dog out. The dog hair either blows out, gets eaten  or piles up.

I got used to the cleaning service at the old house


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

There is an automatic mopper too? How much? How well does the mopper work?


----------



## Keven (Oct 25, 2003)

We have a Roomba - its a couple of years old. What we love most about it is that it'll chase down those dog hair tumbleweeds under the furniture. It does a more than decent job on the hair but fills up quick and does take awhile to run the room. It hasn't near replaced the Kirby's performance, but we do run it when someone(s) blowing coats. Yep, yep - the mopping one - Scooba. There intro'ed a new one that's supposed to be awesome a couple of months ago. Going to try one of those next.

Bought myself a present for my office that I tend to use more than any of the others combined: an EyeVac. We have hardwood floors in the office and all five dogs tend to hang out in here the most. Real easy to keep up with the messes (dirt, leaves, dog hair, and plenty of miscellaneous) with a broom and the EyeVac. It'll suck up anything and holds a ton. 

And if you're going to go steam cleaner for messes and smells, invest in a Rug Doctor. We've killed off several Bissells and Hoovers and ended up having to rent a Rug Doctor most the time anyway. The Floor Attachment is awesome - that puppy took the floors to a new level of clean around here. Still want the Scooba for maintenance though.


----------



## Keven (Oct 25, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> There is an automatic mopper too? How much? How well does the mopper work?


Here go: The Scooba 450 - retails for $600. (info: http://store.irobot.com/family/inde...A-ProductAge&gclid=CKaDgJ3Nub0CFenm7AodMm4ASA)


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Quick Note on the Roomba.

We have had and loved them for dog hair.. 

3 years ago, we had 2 older Labs that had free run of the house... 

Apparently one of them got an upset tummy, and pooped on the tile floor.

The roomba found it.

It was sitting in the middle of it making the "Uh-Oh" noise.

"Uh Oh" didnt even cover the level of destruction.

Cleaning up dog poop in the house is bad enough....

Attempting to salvage a $300 Roomba in the dog poop was a whole 'nother level of awful


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Moose Mtn said:


> Quick Note on the Roomba.
> 
> pparently one of them got an upset tummy, and pooped on the tile floor.
> 
> ...


OMG! That is hysterical!!! Though, I'm so, so sorry! I'd be puking right along with you cleaning that mess up!! Thanks for the laugh!

Now, the question is....how do I convince my bird/bucket boy to spend the dollars.....he's so dang tight...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Moose Mtn,

Have ya seen the YouTube video?  I was curious what it would do in real life...we have one that has free roam of the house, figured I'd run it in the middle of the night when the dogs are in the bedroom with us...but thanks for the warning.

FOM

link to cute video: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xWMkOwq2qIU&noredirect=1


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

I ordered mine from Bed Bath & Beyond. Using the 20% coupon helped with the cost.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok I have to ask do you run these with the dogs around? I'm intrigued, lord knows I am no dolly domestic and with 4 dogs (2 blk labs, 2 Goldens) I have lots of hair. My dogs would KILL it. My husband has an RC car and when he takes that outside to run, the dogs go NUTS I'm afraid they will go through a window. My oldest lab (non field trained) LOVES lure coursing. I think she'd see it as bait. 

I know they work slow. I can't keep my dogs out of the house long enough. So when you folks run your Roomba, are your dogs always somewhere else??


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I looked at one of these thinking it would be good for the dust bunnies but I noticed the holding bin was rather small. Seems to me it would clog up before long. Now, if when it went back into the charging dock and emptied the container then headed back out for another round I would be sold. They make fully auto expresso machines that discard the grounds so why not on a Roomba?
So, if you use one for dog hair do they work or clog up too soon to be worth it?
Tks


----------



## Dixiedog78 (Jul 9, 2009)

I got a Roomba for my wife for this past Christmas. We have loved it so far!!! We have one black lab and there is hair everywhere. We have scheduled it to come out at noon on Monday through Friday, while we are at work, the key to being the most effective is to run it everyday, keeps the bin from filling up. It does great on carpet and the hardwood.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dixiedog - what model do you have?

I'm looking for specific feedback on the 880/870...it has new "brushes" and a larger bin than prior models.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

If pet hair cleanup is main concern it may be worth looking at reviews of Neato XV-21 vs Roomba 880. 
Seems the Neato is mo betta and sells for several $ hundred less..maybe $450 vs $750 whatever.

here's one review from a robotics website.
http://nootrix.com/2013/12/roomba-vs-neato/


----------



## Dixiedog78 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the 770 model, it has the brissell brush and rubber brush, I have to clean the brissel brush every week or so, due to my wife's long hair (no clogging issues with black dog hair). I heard the rubber brushes are even better and are not prone to clogging up with long hair. If you have carpet or rugs then it will fill the bin up quicker, the "Bin is full indicator" has only come on a couple of times but we have mostly hardwood, except for the bedrooms. The key is to run it everyday, that way it never gets chance to fill up. The bin will fill up quite often during the first week or so but once it gets the dirt under control then you should not have any issues witth a full bin. No more dust/hair bunnies under the couches for us!! Will it get every little hair??? no but it keeps our floors from being covered in black hair 24/7. We use to spend at least 1-2 hours every weekend vaccuming, not anymore!!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I just ordered the Neato XV Signature Pro...should be here in about a week, and I'll report back once it's set up and has worked for a day or two.
My Roomba was pretty much ignored by the dogs once they got used to it.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

I married mine, it whines a lot but the floors are clean. My model also cooks. One thing to note is that it is not cheap. Should have bought the Roomba now that I think of it.


----------



## Sundance Retrievers (Jul 27, 2013)

dpate said:


> I know this a more of a product review (move if need be) but I just wanted to let all of you know that dog hair is no longer a problem in my house! We have 2 black labs who shed a lot. We've had the Roomba pet series robot vacuum from for a couple of weeks now and I couldn't be more pleased so far. It does a great job getting around, in between, and under funiture, wires, you name it. It's pretty neat to see it work. It's quiet too (much, much quieter than a normal vacuum). We run it about 3x per week and are happy.
> 
> Anyway, for those sick of dog hair, it's something to look into for Christams. We'll see how well it holds up but I'm pleased with it so far.


Sounds great!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

My big question, how would this work with eight labradors? How much suction does this thing really have?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

My Neato has been up and operational for a few days, and I'm impressed. It holds a lot more than my old Roomba, and works in a more efficient pattern too.So far, so good...and it sucks up Chessie tumble-furs like crazy.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Sharon,

Ido you have any throw rugs laying around? Does it get over those or do you pick them up?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

suepuff said:


> Sharon,
> 
> Ido you have any throw rugs laying around? Does it get over those or do you pick them up?


The only rugs I have are pretty heavy, but Neato zooms right on up and over them. Handles furniture pretty well, too, where Roomba used to get stuck under chairs.


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

Sharon Potter said:


> The only rugs I have are pretty heavy, but Neato zooms right on up and over them. Handles furniture pretty well, too, where Roomba used to get stuck under chairs.


Do you have the Neato XV for Pets and Allergies? The one I'm looking at on amazon costs $449


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

That's the one I have. Bought mine new in the box on eBay for $315.


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you! I will be getting a robotic vacuum veryyyy soon. The dog hair in my house is out of control!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I have the Roomba 880 and so far I love it - it has found two places to get stuck, but both places are easily resolved. I've only had the thing in operation for 5 days so far but my floors look wonderful. I did a full vacuum/sweep prior to setting it loose. Plus I ran it twice a day for the first few days just to allow it to play catch up. I'm at the point now that I only need to run it once a day I think, but on the weekends when I'm home all day I'll probably kick it off to do an extra run around the house - heavier traffic, more dirt. The bin does not get full now after a full cycle either, I expected it to when I first started. I can walk on my floors barefoot and not pick up crap on the bottom of my feet, there are no more dust bunnies roaming around either. It also gets under furniture that use to be major hideouts for the gangs of bunnies. There are a couple corners that have some build up that it hasn't been able to tackle, but we have a real fine sand here that is a huge nuisance, so I can't say for sure if it was from prior build up or not, but a couple corners is nothing - I can hit those when I vacuum the stairs. And I'm not talking huge build up, I guess I noticed it more cause all the other bunnies and dirt is gone and my floors are very clean now. I have noticed that the "full" indicator comes on but it isn't really full now, I think it's because the hair it has collected trips the sensor? Not sure. The thing is super easy to clean and setup - took all of 2 minutes. The dogs don't care one bit about it either. See video below which I took and was Bullet's first reaction to the thing. I really like it so far, enough that if it can keep my floors this clean for the next six-nine months I'm going to buy another for upstairs. I want to see how it lasts over the long haul, but dang it if I have to actually vacuum upstairs now....my floors upstairs don't look half as nice as down stairs and I feel so guilty, okay not really! 

And a side note - I know a lot of the reviews complained about the rollers getting tangled - the new rollers are super easy to clean - after the first two days I flipped him over and checked, he had some build up of hair, less than 30 seconds and bam, cleaned and ready to roll. Also at first he would leave little trails of dog hair - kind of hard to explain, but I just picked those up myself...nothing drastic, I just think it was just too much hair overall, but now there aren't any little Roomba hair turds that I kind find.

I do have two dogs in the house right now. Will have three here shortly.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=860457597314078&l=5663105288211459985

[video=facebook;860457597314078]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=860457597314078&l=5663105288211459985[/video]


----------



## Aleksksks (Sep 19, 2018)

We have Miele Cat and DogS7260 and it does its job well. My dream of course would be to combine it with a Roomba robot vacuum, but it gets the job done by itself if we vacuum regularly. I did my own research which Roomba robots work good on pet hairs and found this site. Roomba owners claim Roombas to be their favorite household items.


----------

